
Is this (finally) our flying car? - evo_9
http://whatsnext.blogs.cnn.com/2013/05/09/is-this-finally-our-flying-car/?hpt=hp_c4
======
gingerlime
I couldn't work out if the image was of the actual model they've built, but it
looks awesome.

EDIT: some more images on the website. <http://www.terrafugia.com/> If I'm not
mistaken the model on the picture is the next generation version. I couldn't
find videos of this model in real life or actually flying.

~~~
alex_doom
It's only a model. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp2TWNpTA7s>

------
rman666
No, this is: <http://FlyingCarMKE.Com>

------
taoufix
It's not really a flying car, more like a plane you can drive.

